# Dog stand for hunting fields and swamps up to 4ft deep



## ghadarits (Jan 14, 2014)

This has been my first year hunting with my own dog and I have encountered a few situations that I had not thought of before the season got started. Shes a smaller Lab only weighing about 60lbs.

My number one issue has been what to do with my dog when hunting flooded fields or swamps. The real problem is some of my spots that I need to be in don’t have a tree or trees big or straight enough to hang the foot platform from one of my climbing stands I've been using as a dog stand. In my areas that the duck have almost always used the same area I just built a permanent stand next to my blinds so those were easy fixes. The flooded fields and swamp areas that the birds change areas that they use have been the challenge. It's hard to get her to retrieve a bird at this point in her training that she doesn’t get to mark when going down because she is so far away from me she doesn’t see them.

I've looked on line at what’s available but was wanting to see what you guys that have dogs and hunt similar areas use.

Having the dog has been great. I've only been really wet due to tripping and falling or stepping in ruts or holes four times so far this year so my dog has done her part. (Don’t laugh four times is about ten times less than an average year for me) Now I need to get a plan together to get her squared away for next year when I’ll really be expecting her to do some serious work. 

The attached pic isn’t my dog but Oolie has been in this position too many times this year. I havent taken her if it's going to be one of these type hunts since the water temp has gotten below 50.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jan 14, 2014)

You need to get a stand to get that dog up out of the water.  There is a thread on here of one made out of PVC, and MPW, Cabela's and BP sell stands for field hunting.  They will run you around $150.00.  Or you can build you one if you are mechanically inclined.


----------



## vrooom (Jan 14, 2014)

http://stores.sportstand.net/tall-sportstand/


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 14, 2014)

Dang that dog looks cold.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 14, 2014)

i am looking at the mo marsh invisilab universal dog blind. it does 2 things compared everything else only does one thing. a dog stand and a ground blind the legs extend to 36in and are each individally adjustable. the part i like the most compared to other stands are the mesh bottom. dog jumps on the stand and all the extra water comes off the dog, the dog isnt sitting in standing water.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 14, 2014)

If I had a dog I would want one of those cool product.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 14, 2014)

*Great looking product*



krazybronco2 said:


> i am looking at the mo marsh invisilab universal dog blind. it does 2 things compared everything else only does one thing. a dog stand and a ground blind the legs extend to 36in and are each individally adjustable. the part i like the most compared to other stands are the mesh bottom. dog jumps on the stand and all the extra water comes off the dog, the dog isnt sitting in standing water.


I like that Krazy. 

I doubt the water would drain off before freezing in really cold weather after a couple of retrieves but would do fine 90% of the time. It looked like a good product in the demo video. That hoss jumping out of it and it staying in place with the front legs extended impressed me.

Oolie might just be getting one of those.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 14, 2014)

Ruff Stand or Sport Stand.  Get the dog out of the water or it can and will become hypothermic.


----------



## obadiah (Jan 15, 2014)

I've got the invisilab and am pleased with it.  I don't think it will go up to 4 feet but it is great up to 3.  This season I have used it for purpose they claim: kennel in back of truck on way to hunt, ground blind, stand /blind in water.  Seems to be a well made product but this is only my first season using it.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 15, 2014)

finaly a dog stand/blind that seems to fit the situations i hunt. i will be getting one of those for sure!!! thanks krazy!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 15, 2014)

bander_TC50 said:


> finaly a dog stand/blind that seems to fit the situations i hunt. i will be getting one of those for sure!!! thanks krazy!



no problem sir

also found out i will be getting one for my birthday from the family good for the last weekend of the season and then going to use it for training as well.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 19, 2014)

just got the invisilab dogstand/ground blind for my birthday and set it up really quickly to see what Belle would do and I think she likes it. commanded kennel and jumped right up on it with the blind on and off.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 19, 2014)

Glad to hear the good review because I've ordered one as well. I sure could have used it this morning Oolie wasn't quite satisfied with the log I had her setup on.


----------

